

Brian Kernighan is trying to write a new book - henry_flower
http://www.dailyprincetonian.com/2011/03/01/27782/

======
unwind
... and this column doesn't say anything about what it's going to be about.
It's a nice piece about life at Harvard though, I guess. Free coffee, wow.

------
mrleinad
"Do, or do not. There's no try" - Master Yoda

